# Earwig looking insect



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Anybody know what these are? have seen a bunch recently.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Look up Rove Beetle and see what you think -


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yea thats them. Any issue with the rove beetles in with dart frogs? ive read they can decimate springtail and microfauna but i have isopods all over around the rove beetles and ive spotted some springtails as well.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont know. Posts like yours open up doors for earnest investigation. 

Apparently these guys are quite the generalists. 

My own philosophy is to delete anomaly of condition or wayward occupant and start over clean rather than rely on online opinions. 

At the very least foreign contacts bring more unknown biologicals to the table.


----------

